
Racket version 6.0.1 is now available - shawndumas
http://blog.racket-lang.org/2014/05/racket-v601.html?m=1
======
abhinavk
How is a x.y.1 release of any program front-page worthy?

~~~
dang
It generally isn't. Similarly, a blog post announcing a new feature of a
product generally isn't, either. Of course there are many exceptions, such as
if there's something especially significant or fascinating in the release.

Since
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717737)
already had some attention (if not discussion), we'll treat the current post
as a dupe.

------
miah_
"Is now available" two weeks ago.

